
Nvidia Is Manually Reviewing RTX 3080 Orders to Stop Scalpers - drewrem11
https://www.pcmag.com/news/nvidia-is-manually-reviewing-rtx-3080-orders-to-stop-scalpers
======
ternaus
I looked at the specs of 3080 and I cannot understand, why it such a hype?

What games do not work on 2080Ti or even 1080Ti?

And from a Deep Learning perspective 3080 does not look that great. 10Gb of
GPU ram is a big problem.

